# locate large files



## neo_leopard (Feb 12, 2010)

im looking for large files. because i have problem /var that grow larger and larger. i already delete vmcore.0 and .1 not sure what is it for. from uncle google i found that vmcore is dumpfile. i already using newsyslog and crontab. is there is away to automate deleting large files. or at least find it


----------



## sixtydoses (Feb 12, 2010)

You can use du(), find(), or ls().

e.g.:

`find . -type f -size +1024 -exec ls -al {} \;`

`du -a . | sort -rn`

`ls -lS`


Check out this thread to disable core dump files:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11157


----------

